# Book Software



## Mick (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi all. I decided to make a book of my red deer pics and after getting the book back sadly the pics are grainy and the colours not as I print them. I guess that's the risk of having my printer, paper and ink all profiled and using others who don't have the same profiles. Anyway, I had an idea to leave the 20th century behind as I have a wonderfull notebook from Lenovo with a top quality touch screen. What I'm after is some software that I can load my pics into and when opened on my notebook looks like a book and where I can electronically flick the pages, just like a book only in electronic form. A bit like a kindle with pictures. Does anyone out there have any suggestions of what I could use? I'm no tech geek something simple that looks like a book, I can flick through the pics and show them to family and friends.

Thanks all
Mick


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2017)

Mick said:


> Hi all. I decided to make a book of my red deer pics and after getting the book back sadly the pics are grainy and the colours not as I print them. I guess that's the risk of having my printer, paper and ink all profiled and using others who don't have the same profiles. Anyway, I had an idea to leave the 20th century behind as I have a wonderfull notebook from Lenovo with a top quality touch screen. What I'm after is some software that I can load my pics into and when opened on my notebook looks like a book and where I can electronically flick the pages, just like a book only in electronic form. A bit like a kindle with pictures. Does anyone out there have any suggestions of what I could use? I'm no tech geek something simple that looks like a book, I can flick through the pics and show them to family and friends.
> 
> Thanks all
> Mick
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2017)

You can use some photobook software to display the book and never print it. I have some really old software from ACDSEE called Fotoslate 4. It still runs great on Windows 10, even though its from 2005.

The reason I keep using it is that you can use their plane vanilla templates and they supply plenty, or you can create a infinite number of layouts and templates with images of every size and orientation. If I have a tall skinny photo, no problem, I can shoehorn in other sizes of images to fit, and can overlap them if necessary. Its very much like pasting up a paper book.

Newer software has beautiful templates, but is often much less flexible at letting you arrange images on a page. I can, of course place test on a page at any angle or even do vertical text.

It came with a software package for ACDSEE, but its free now.


http://downloads.tomsguide.com/FotoSlate,0301-4747.html


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You can use some photobook software to display the book and never print it. I have some really old software from ACDSEE called Fotoslate 4. It still runs great on Windows 10, even though its from 2005.
> 
> The reason I keep using it is that you can use their plane vanilla templates and they supply plenty, or you can create a infinite number of layouts and templates with images of every size and orientation. If I have a tall skinny photo, no problem, I can shoehorn in other sizes of images to fit, and can overlap them if necessary. Its very much like pasting up a paper book.
> 
> ...



Sounds great. I'm saying thank you even before I try it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2017)

I forgot to mention, it will save to a adobe pdf file, so you can page thru the file on any computer without accidentally altering a file. Of course, you can do that with most software, but save as pdf is built-in, which was unusual for that time period.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 8, 2017)

I use Blurb myself and their software but if memory serves if you creat a book in Lightroom you can save as a PDF.


----------



## LDS (Apr 9, 2017)

Mick said:


> I guess that's the risk of having my printer, paper and ink all profiled and using others who don't have the same profiles.



If both workflows are correctly calibrated, images will come out quite alike - within the limits of the output devices gamut. Anyway, you has to send them images proofed for *their* target profiles (if they don't proof themselves), not yours. Of course they may not have the same profiles, if they print on a different output device/inks/paper combination.

If you like, you may print books yourself Hahnemühle has kits to create your own (https://www.hahnemuehle.com/en/digital-fineart/inkjet-photo-albums.html - they're not exactly cheap).



Mick said:


> What I'm after is some software that I can load my pics into and when opened on my notebook looks like a book and where I can electronically flick the pages, just like a book only in electronic form.



If you have Powerpoint, you may try one of the many photo templates available, probably it should work with touch gesture as well. Lightroom allows to export a book created for Blurb to PDF, again if the PDF reader allows touch control, you'll obtain what you need. You can also create a slideshow, and export it.

I've seen it done in Adobe After Effects, but may that's a bit too much. 

There are also many photo presentation software, you may find one that has a template like the one you're looking for, or specific software like http://flippagemaker.com/.

Be aware some may use Flash, and Flash is being desupported by most browsers because of its continuous security issues.

Also be aware that the software you use needs to be color management aware (although if you use always your laptop you can target the image for its monitor), or again you'll have color issues.


----------

